# Back For More!



## TipoDeemin (Oct 8, 2005)

Hey, guys. Old face returning to the forums after a long hiatus. This time, I should be good to stay. 

I had to give away a bunch of my Halloween stuff thanks to moving several times in rapid succession, but I plan on building things back up and hopefully improving on what I had in the past. No better place to get motivated and get ideas than Haunt Forum, though, so now I can get cracking again! Besides that, I missed you guys.  Nowhere else can I talk about the skeletons and bodies in my garage without having the cops called on me...


----------



## HalloweenRick (Nov 25, 2005)

Welcome Back TipoDeemin!!!!!!


----------



## TipoDeemin (Oct 8, 2005)

Thanks.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Glad you're back!


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Welcome back!!


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Welcome Back!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

TipoDeemin said:


> Nowhere else can I talk about the skeletons and bodies in my garage without having the cops called on me...


LOL, you;re clearly in the right place! Welcome back.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

How true how true welcome back


----------



## Alice (Sep 26, 2008)

Hello there and welcome back.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

I remember you, welcome back!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

hello and welcome back


----------



## groovie ghoulie (Nov 12, 2008)

*Hulllo Everybody!*

Hi All,
New member checkin in, Dennis from Woodstock, IL.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Welcome Back Tipo


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Welcome back Tipo..
I too returned from a long winters nap.......
Feels like coming home...............


----------



## Spookineer (Aug 20, 2006)

Glad you found your way home, welcome back.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome back Tipo


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

TipoDeemin said:


> Nowhere else can I talk about the skeletons and bodies in my garage without having the cops called on me...


Welcome Tipo, this is the place for discussions about "skeletons and bodies in my garage" unless there's a serial killer forum out there somewhere.


----------

